# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Ndihme me faqen/browser/ndertim faqe/forum/R.Share.

## McKINLEY

kush perdor lopster nga ju per te downloduar mp3??? nese ka njeri po pati mundesi te me htote ndonje server ku mund te futesh se shumica o jane full o nuk logohem dot......rrofshi...

----------


## ICE

Jo lal LOPSTER eshte hera e pare qe po e degjoj !!!
Per mendimin tim shume i mire per te marre mp3 video etc... eshte KAZAA !!!

----------


## helios

Provo versionin "development" te Lopster(besoj perdor Linux apo jo?) dhe mund te lidhesh me me shume se 1 server njekohesisht...per mendimin tim eshte klienti peer2peer me i mire per Linux(por jo me i mire se Kazaa apo WinMX ne Windows®). Persa i perket serverave full,edhe une kam probleme me u fut ngaqe jane full,duhet te kesh durim te kerkosh nje qe nuk eshte plot po ama po u fute mund te gjesh plot kenge. Pac fat!!!

----------


## ChuChu

Kohet e fundit ka filluar me ngrin kompjuteri sa here qe perdor Internetin. Kur kontrolloj emailin funksionon ngadale, por kur perpiqem te pergjigjem ose te dergoj email te ri, ngrin here pas here. Psh mund te filloj te shkruaj nje email, po ndersa shtyp s'duket asgje dhe shkronjat fillojne shfaqen vetem pas disa sekondash. S'i kam keto probleme kur perdor programe te tjera (psh word). Kompjuteri eshte laptop, i blere rreth 4 viteve me pare e ka kushtuar rreth $2000 dollare (pra s'eshte mall i lire). E kam perdorur kryesisht per word, excel dhe per pune, po tani qe me eshte prishur desktop-i (problem tjeter ai), me duhet ta perdor shpesh dhe per Internetin. 

Ndonje mendim se ku mund te qendroje problemi?

flm!

----------


## Albo

Nese email e kontrollon nepermjet kerkuesit (IE ose Netscape), problemi eshte i browserit qe eshte konfiguruar keq. Ne te tilla raste provoe te pastrosh cache e browserit dhe ndrysho edhe madhesin e cache, beje sa me te vogel pasi sa me e madhe cache aq me shume informacion ruhet ne hard drive tend, pra behet nje numer i madh shkrimesh dhe leximesh ne kompjuter, gje qe e ngadaleson jashte mase nje laptop qe eshte ndertuar 4 vjet me pare.

----------


## ChuChu

Si ndryshohet madhesia e chace? 

Bera disk cleanup, defragmentation, si dhe pastrova chace e browserit, por vazhdoj te kem te njejtin problem. Sapo bej reply per t'ju pergjigjur emails, me ngrin faqja. Mund te jete virus?

----------


## edspace

Duke patur parasysh pjeset e kompjuterave dhe sidomos laptopeve 4 vjet me pare mundesia me e madhe qe te behet freeze kompjuteri eshte per keto arsye. 

1 - Nuk ka memorie te mjaftueshme qe te perballoje programet qe ti hap ne ate kompjuter. Per ta rregulluar kete problem mundohu te mbyllesh sa me shume programe qe ke mundesi. Ler vetem ato programe qe jane te domosdoshme si programi qe futesh ne internet, browserin dhe emalin. Ne cepin e djathe ne fund te ekranit (aty ku shikon oren) mund te kesh shume ikona te hapura. Zakonisht nqs i ben klik me butonin e djathe duhet te kesh nje opcion qe i mbyll (close, exit, disable). Mbyll sa me shume nga ato qe nuk te duhen qe te lirohet memorja. 

2 - Arsyeja tjeter qe te behet freeze eshte se ti me siguri perdor win95 ose win98. Qe te dyja keto sisteme kane probleme nga menyra qysh jane ndertuar. Pasi te futesh ne internet shko ne start >> windows update dhe bej update windowsin nga website i microsoftit. 

Per ta ndryshuar cache e IE shko ne tools >> internet options 
Aty shtyp butonin qe thote settings ose advanced. Ne nje nga ato dritare ke nje opcion qe te lejon te ndryshosh cache. Zakonisht eshte 30 MB por per mendimin tim mos e ler me shume se 5.

----------


## Ushtari i mire

Shif se mos ke gje ate programin Zone Alarm te instaluar se dhe une pata probleme me nje version te vjeter te tij.
Dhe merr ne tel dreq!

----------


## Di68

Per te pastruar cache:

If you have Internet Explorer, go Tools/Internet Options/Delete Files....Delete Files eshte aty ku thote temporary internet files, ne se do te pastrosh historine mund ta besh ne te njejten window duke klikur ne Clear History....

----------


## drita

Pershendetje!
Dikush me kerkoi nje ndihme per nje faqe interneti dhe une ia premtova ate.
Ai e siguroi hapesiren, ne nje "kompani" gjermane dhe me dergoi mua emrin dhe fjalkalimin e FTP, qe une te vazhdoja pastaj vete punen.
Adresa e faqes eshte www.albsunnet.com
Kur une e hapa me ftp, aty kishte nje folder me emrin "Logs" dhe nje file index.html
File index.html permban mesazhin qe ju e shihni kur shkoni tek adresa www.albsunnet.com
Une e fshiva kete file, dhe ne vend te tij krijova nje file tjeter, dhe i vura po te njejtin emer index.html, vetem se ndryshova tekstin.
Se cfare teksti kam bere ketu ju mund ta gjeni duke klikuar tek:
www.albsunnet.com/index.html
Tani problemi qendron, se sa shkon tek faqja www.albsunnet.com del i njejti mesazh (gjermanisht) qe dilte ne fillim (megjithese mendoj se e fshiva), gje qe une nuk dua te me dale ai, por ai mesazhi i ri, qe une bera, por qe me del vetem duke klikuar www.albsunnet.com/index.html
Kerkova edhe tek folderi "logs" se mos gjeja ate mesazhin gjermanisht per ta fshire dhe zevendesuar me ate shqip, por nuk kam gjetur asgje.
Pra, çfare duhet te bej une, qe kur te shkoje tek adresa www.albsunnet.com mos te me dale mesazhi gjermanisht (qe nuk e di se ku e ka burimin), por ai mesazhi shqip?????

----------


## helios

o Drita...eshte problem cache(faqes qe ngel ne memorje)...E ke provuar ta mbyllesh browserin qe perdor dhe ta rihapesh perseri ne browser te ri...ose ose hap nje faqe te re dhe shkruaje perseri adresen.
Mua me del shqip ajo cfare ke shkruar tek index.html: "Kjo faqe eshte ne ndertim e siper, se shpejti inshallah do te keni mundesine ta vizitoni ate.
Ajo eshte kontribut i studentave ne Medinen e Ndritshme!
Allahu ju shperblefte per viziten tuaj!"  :buzeqeshje: 
Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## Arb

Ne temen e cituar do te kerkoja se paku te pershkruani se paku titullin e Faqes me te preferuar Shqiptare te Internetit nga ju.

Gjithe te mirat!

----------


## Sentinus

Miredita 
Si default dokuments faqja duhet te kete file me emra te tjere dhe jo index.html .
Provo me default.html ose pyeti ata te servisit te faqes se cili duhet te jete emri i dokumentit default ne direktori .

Per sa kohe ky file default nuk ekziston ne direktori Web serveri i tyre do te nxjerre nje faqe under construction dhe kjo faqe nuk ndodhet ne direktorine tende por ne direktorine meme te webserverit .
Shpresoj kjo gje te te ndihmoje 

Bye

----------


## drita

Faleminderit per pergjigjet...
Gjeja interesante eshte se ne disa kompjutera me nxjerr mesazhin shqip (kur klikon ne www.albsunnet.com), ndersa ne disa te tjera, me nxjerr mesazhin gjermanisht...
Hajde merre vesh kete pune, tani...

----------


## shakespear

une do te isha i mendimit se kjo vjen si rrjedhoje e memories qe ka RAM  pasi sic ka thene dhe vete eshte nje laptop qe ka 4 vjet qe eshte perdorur edhe ka mundesi qe te kete nje renie te memories pra te RAM-it por edhe ideja e fshiries te cache loron pc por me ato qe ka parashtruar si probleme nuk mendoj qe bllokimi i pc edhe dalia e shkronjave ka te beje shume me cache eshte e vertet qe ato ngarkojne ramin por eshte nje difekt qe e ka ne memorin e tije pasi mendoj qe e ka pak te ulet duke patur parasysh edhe consumimin e acesoreve te laptopit. nje keshille qe do te jepja eshte ti beje nje format laptopit edhe te shoh nese eshte e njeta gje ne punim apo jo. me respekt shakespear

----------


## Nickmaster

Faqja ime me e preferuar shqiptare ne internet eshte Albasoul. Nuk e besoj se do ndonje sqarim per ate faqe, jam i sigurt se e keni vizituar!
Faleminderit!

----------


## Prototype

albasoul, shqiperia, fajtori, cool albanioan yahoo group albforumi , forumishqiptar uff kaq per tani se kam akoma lol

----------


## Force-Intruder

OK...si per fillim ju lajmeroj qe ju duhen nje njoruri baze minimale ne HTML (eshte ajo gjuha e kodimit te faqeve web qe perdor edhe qeni qe keni ne shtepi.....lol)...Gati?

Virtualave [http://www.virtualave.net]

Pas komandes <Head>  ( dhe ne rast se ka, pas  komandave  <meta>  ose <style> ) perpara cdo Java Script-i qe mund te pasoje shkruani kodin e meposhtem :

<script language="javas&#67;ript> <!--  Java Script qe ja fut Filtrave Java Script -->
function open(){}
</script>


<script language="javas&#67;ript> <!-- Java Script qe ja fut Filtrave Java Script -->
function popWin(){}
</script>

Mbeten sidoqofte per tu vleresuar programuesit e Virtualave-it per kodin e shkelqyer qe mundeson vendosjen e banner-ave.





Tripod [http://www.tripod.com]

Pas komandes <Head>  ( dhe ne rast se ka, pas komandave  <meta>  ose <style> ) perpara cdo Java Script-i qe mund te pasoje shkruani kodin e meposhtem :

<script language="javas&#67;ript> <!-- Java Script qe ja fut Filtrave Java Script -->
function ShowTripodPopup(){}
</script>

<script language="javas&#67;ript> <!-- Java Script qe ja fut Filtrave Java Script -->
function open(){}
</script>






PROHOSTING [http://free.prohosting.com]

Fillimisht shtoni komanden <killbanner> menjehere pas <head> ne kodin tuaj HTML ..

Menjehere pas  <head> dhe <killbanner> (dhe natyrisht pas <title> ose <style> ne qofte se ka) shtoni pjesen e meposhteme te kodit, perpara cdo skripti tjeter.. 

<script language="javas&#67;ript> <!-- Java Script qe ja fut Filtrave Java Script -->
function open(){}
</script>

Perfundimisht kodi i faqes suaj do te jete dicka e tille :

<html>
<head>
<title> Hehe kjo faqe nuk ka banner-a </title>
<killbanner>
<style> <!-Ketu jane stilet qe keni vendosur te perdorni -- > </style>
<script language="javas&#67;ript> <!-- Java Script qe ja fut Filtrave Java Script -->
function open(){}
</script>
</head>
<body>

<!-Ketu eshte permbajtja e faqes suaj -- >

</body>
</html>



Shenim per ata qe njohin HTML :
Me siguri qe po vrisni mendjen se cfare lloj komande eshte <killbanner>. Dhe mendoni se eshte ndonje nga komandat e implementuara ne versionet e fundit te  HTML, apo jo? Atehere JO, nje komande e tille nuk ekziston ne HTML. Por serveri i free. prohosting. com  eshte i konfiguruar te skanoje kodin  HTML te faqeve tuaja kur ju beni update , dhe ne qofte se gjen komanden <killbanner>,do te shkruaje automatikisht kodin per dritare te llojit popup.

----------


## DaNgErOuS

Hej Kam Nje Problem Me Internet explore!! kur shkoj ne internet me del fonti e madh dhe sedi pse muka bo fonti i madh nesedi kush me zgjedh kete problem me tregoni pls . 

une kam shkuar atje tools internet options dhe te fonti dhe asht normale po pra fonti ashtu asht i madh dhe ekam restor to defult po prap zban.

----------


## edspace

Hap internet explorer. 
Shko ne menuja ne krye
View > Text size > dhe zgjidh medium, small, smallest sipas deshires.

----------

